# Can i delete Qoobox?



## seany15

Hello i have a question, is it safe to delete the Qoobox *(C:\Qoobox) *folder made by Combofix by just right-click-deleting it?

I ask because a few months back i got rid of some malware and such (thanks Reid) but when i was done and was given the all clear i did *not *uninstall Combofix by using the script accidentaly, i think i just deleted Combofix.exe and left it at that.

Thanks for any answers in advance. :smile:


----------



## Ried

Hi seany15. :wave:

You can still uninstall ComboFix properly. Download this *file* and execute it.


----------

